# All That Twist > Image Corner >  Creative Ads

## Try2StopME

Cancer Society - Pic Made from cigarattes


Milk company ad

----------


## Hina87

cool

----------


## sneha

NICE

----------


## badboy rulzzzz

cool

----------


## RAHEN

yup they r creative and the last one is really cool.

Thanks 4 sharing

----------


## snaz

Hey excellent collection of some great ads, the Cancer society is brilliant !

----------

